# Mauszeiger springt bei Razer Naga



## davidwigald11 (29. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mittlerweile meine 2. Razer Naga. Bei der ersten trat nach einem halben Jahr etwa folgendes Problem auf. Manchmal hängt der Mauszeiger einfach fest und erst nach starkem hin und her bewegen auf dem Mauspad (von ganz links nach ganz rechts und das mehrmals) ging der Mauszeiger wieder. 
Das größere Problem ist allerdings beim Anheben der Maus. Da ich CoD spiele und zwar auf relativ niedriger Empfindlichkeit wird die Maus oft ein kleines Stückchen vom Mauspad angehoben (um meine Position auf dem Mauspad wieder auszurichten, falls man sich im Spiel öfter in eine Richtung gedreht hat). Bei diesem Vorgang springt der Mauszeiger plötzlich ruckartig nach links oder rechts. Und zwar fast über die Hälfte des Bildschirms. Beide Sachen komibniert machen ein Spiel unmöglich. Nach 1 1/2 Jahren wurde es immer häufiger also hab ich die Garantie in Anspruch genommen und eine neue bekommen. Allerdings tritt bei der EXAKT das selbe Problem auf und zwar schon nach 2 Monaten. 

Langsam glaube ich das liegt nicht an der Maus, weil wie unwahrscheinlich ist es bitte das ich 2 Mäuse bekomme und beide exakt das selbe Problem nach einiger Zeit haben. Es liegt auch nicht am Mauspad, habs auch auf reiner Tischplatte probiert, ändert nix. Anderer USB Port ändert nichts. Software ist installiert und aktuell.

Jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? 

MfG


----------



## doncamill (30. September 2016)

Sorry wenn das jetzt etwas flach daher kommt aber hast du mal den Sensor gereinigt bzw. mal kräftig "gepustet"?

Ich weiss klingt banal aber das hat bei meiner Taipan schon öfters genau dieses Problem gelöst.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. September 2016)

Kräftig gepustet hab ich, bringt allerdings nichts. Wie kann ich den noch reinigen? Trau mich da nicht mit irgendetwas rein zu gehen, nicht das was kaputt geht. 
Aber kann ernsthaft von so ein bisschen Staub die Maus so rum spinnen?

Vor allem was mir noch auffällt: Das Problem tritt nicht immer auf. Manchmal auch einfach 3 Tage gar nicht und dann wieder einen ganzen Tag lang. Deutet das nicht eher darauf hin das nichts mechanisches kaputt ist?


----------



## MOD6699 (30. September 2016)

Tipps zur Reinigung einer Gaming Maus mit Hausmitteln

Ob jemand dir helfen kann bei deinem Problem bleibt offen. Letztlich solltest du die Maus wechseln (zum testen) und das Mauspad um Fehler auszuschließen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. September 2016)

Problem tritt sowohl mit dem Standard Steelseries Mauspad, dem Standard Sharkoon Mauspad und der Tischplatte auf. Hab noch eine Logitech G502 Proteus, bei der keine Probleme. Allerdings hasse ich diese Maus


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (30. September 2016)

Genau das selbe Problem hatte meine Razer Naga auch. Reinigen hat, wenn überhaupt, höchstens temporär geholfen.
Das Mausrad wird dir auch noch kaputt gehen, wenn du runter scrollst geht es hoch, bzw völlig ungleichmäßig in eine Richtung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. September 2016)

Aber ich versteh einfach nicht wieso das an manchen Tagen einfach gar nicht vorkommt.... Also wenn ich z.b. am Anfang des Tages das Problem habe dann bleibt das auch für den Rest des Tages und verschwindet nicht zufällig. Am nächsten Tag allerdings kann direkt verschwunden sein und für mehere Tage nicht wiederkommen. Wenn es allerdings auftritt dann verschwindet es frühestens am nächsten Tag 

Ich kann mich auch einfach an keine neue Maus gewöhnen. Seit über 4 Jahren mittlerweile glaub ich benutz ich die Razer Naga und komme mit keiner anderen klar. Die sind alle zu klein oder zu niedrig meistens oder zu groß oder zu schwer... Die ganzen Tasten sind mir nicht mal wichtig.


----------



## Bearhugger (31. Dezember 2017)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Aber ich versteh einfach nicht wieso das an manchen Tagen einfach gar nicht vorkommt.... Also wenn ich z.b. am Anfang des Tages das Problem habe dann bleibt das auch für den Rest des Tages und verschwindet nicht zufällig. Am nächsten Tag allerdings kann direkt verschwunden sein und für mehere Tage nicht wiederkommen. Wenn es allerdings auftritt dann verschwindet es frühestens am nächsten Tag




Ich habe dasselbe Problem. (Razer Mamba Tournament Edition).
Das einzige, was hilft, ist alle Treiber zu deinstallieren oder die Maus auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen (linke u rechte Maustaste und Mausrad 5 Sekunden lang gleichzeitig drücken).
Dann "verrutscht" der Cursor zwar immer noch, aber zumindest weniger.
Versteh auch ned, wie das sein kann bei Razer...


----------



## JackA (31. Dezember 2017)

Das liegt am Kack-Sensor, den Razer da verbaut hat. Aber jeder selbst Schuld, wenn er sich Razer antut, muss er eben mit der Razer-Qualität leben. Wird nun wirklich oft genug davon abgeraten.


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Dezember 2017)

Momentan hat Cougar zwei brauchbare Mäuse raus gebracht mit 3360 Sensor.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Horned_reaper (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo, ist zwar schon länger her hier, aber ich hatte das Gleiche Problem auch. 
Da hier keine Antwort steht, hab ich mir gedacht ich erkläre mal wie das Problem Speziell bei Razer einfach beheben werden kann.


Btw


JackA$$ schrieb:


> Das liegt am Kack-Sensor, den Razer da verbaut hat. Aber jeder selbst Schuld, wenn er sich Razer antut, muss er eben mit der Razer-Qualität leben. Wird nun wirklich oft genug davon abgeraten.


Hauptsache mal dumm gelabert? Razer macht sehr gute  und hoch qualitative Mäuse!!!!!


Hier die Erklärung


-Lade dir Razer Synapse runter 
-Registriere deine  Maus in Synapse (sollte dann so aussehen) https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/c08e7c-1549833223.png
-Wähle oben den Reiter "Maus" aus und dann im grünen bereich darunter "Kalibrierung"  Setze nun die Maus zurück in dem du die Rechte und Linke Maustaste sowie das Mausrad 5 Sekunden gedrückt hältst, 
-Füge Jetzt ein Mauspad hinzu in dem du auf Oberfläche Hinzufügen klickst
Sollte das Problem immer noch bestehen kannst du rechts den Sensor Abstand 1-10 nochmal separat einstellen.


----------



## JackA (11. Februar 2019)

> Razer macht sehr gute und hoch qualitative Mäuse!!!!!


Nein machen sie nicht und speziell in der Naga ist nen PTE verbaut und du darfst gerne mal die Macken eines PTE Sensors ergoogeln.

Dazu darf man dann die System-Spionage-Software Synapse installieren. Guter Tipp. Nach nem halben Jahr hat man dann Doppelklicks oder der Sensor will überhaupt nicht mehr arbeiten. Hochqualitative Mäuse, die hier Razer verkauft.


----------



## Horned_reaper (11. Februar 2019)

Alles klar  System-Spionage-Software xD Spionage .. dein ernst ?   selbst Pro Gamer spielen mit Razer Produkten (auch Mäuse) und das bestimmt nicht weil sie schlecht sind


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (11. Februar 2019)

Nö aber vielleicht Sponsor der Veranstaltung und weil alle mit der gleichen Hardware zocken sollten ...


----------



## JackA (11. Februar 2019)

Jop, werden halt gesponsert und zocken mit dem, was sie bekommen, auf Systemen, die gestellt sind. Guter Hinweis... NOT. Du machst dich nur lächerlich hier.
Und dass Synapse ungefragt Systemdaten an Razer schickt ist jetzt nun wirklich kein Geheimnis mehr.


----------



## Exolio (11. Februar 2019)

Horned_reaper schrieb:


> -Lade dir Razer Synapse runter
> -Registriere deine  Maus in Synapse (sollte dann so aussehen) https://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/c08e7c-1549833223.png
> -Wähle oben den Reiter "Maus" aus und dann im grünen bereich darunter "Kalibrierung"  Setze nun die Maus zurück in dem du die Rechte und Linke Maustaste sowie das Mausrad 5 Sekunden gedrückt hältst,
> -Füge Jetzt ein Mauspad hinzu in dem du auf Oberfläche Hinzufügen klickst
> Sollte das Problem immer noch bestehen kannst du rechts den Sensor Abstand 1-10 nochmal separat einstellen.



Kann das noch jemand bestätigen ?
Habe das Problem bei meiner Razer Mamba Wireless Edition gehabt. Die Maus lag, für mich, perfekt in Hand und gerne hätte ich sie behalten wenn dort nicht auch das Problem mit dem springenden Mauszeiger gewesen wäre.
Falls diese Lösung das Problem behebt würde einem Neukauf nix im Wege stehen...


----------



## JackA (12. Februar 2019)

Es gibt ja ne Mamba Alternative für 25 Euro. Who cares for Synapse.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iI1JaBdyaqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hubacca (12. Februar 2019)

Wenn du die Mamba neu kaufst dann nimm die Elite die hat einen optischen Sensor und dann hast du keine Probleme mehr !
Meine Mamba TE funktioniert seit Jahren problemlos und die Synapse Software benutze ich nicht mehr da die Maus auch einmal konfiguriert ohne funktioniert.
Bei der Elite kannst du sogar noch 5 Profile ablegen und über einen Taster an der Unterseite der Maus anwählen !

@Jack: Inwiefern die Delux M625 eine Alternative sein soll kann ich nicht nach vollziehen ? Es fehlt z.B. das 3D Mausrad und die zweite Taste hinterm Mausrad - Ok die M625 hat eine neben der linken Hauptaste .... ach ja weil sie billig ist !


----------



## uwargh (13. Februar 2019)

Zu Razers Synapse gibt es ja auch 2 Versionen, 2 und 3.
v.2 war sehr speicherintensiv und hat definitiv dauerhaften Zugriff auf das System gehabt.
Für das Zählen von Tastenanschlägen fragwürdig. v2 supportet auch nur ältere Geräte des Razer Sortiments.

Selbiges gilt auch für Synapse 3, nur weniger Speicherintensiv wie v2.
Supportet wiederum aber auch erst alle neuen Artikel aufwärts der Lancehead.

Aber BEIDE lesen immer mit, nicht nur die Tastenanschläge.

Ergo wer nicht will, das ein Programm mitliest, Synapse deinstallieren nachdem man die Geräte konfiguriert hat.


Hab das selbst Jahre mitgemacht, da ich zumindest mit den Mäusen seit der Diamondback G3 gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Gab auch Modelle, die ihren Dienst abgeliefert haben, aber unausgereift waren.


----------



## jadenhoch (1. März 2019)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Es gibt ja ne Mamba Alternative für 25 Euro. Who cares for Synapse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Maus kostet auf Ebay 18 Euro. Schade das man sie nicht irgendwo testen kann.

Gibt es auch einen Nachbau für die Deadadder Elite?


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2019)

Die Deathadder Elite ist auch nur ein Nachbau der Intelli Mouse.
Guck ob du hier fündig wirst PRODUCTS  /  Gaming devices  /  Gaming Mice_DELUX


----------

